# blood test results



## Cars (Apr 27, 2008)

hi, i had blood tests last week to screen for downs syndrome and spina bifida, i got a letter today to tell me to come in on thursday to discuss results as they suggest i need further tests i.e amniocentesis, i just rang the midwifery team who said my results have come back 1 in 60 chance for down syndrome and that i need to consider whether to do further tests or not, is this ratio quite high risk? Do u know where i can get more info? Thank you


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

How old are you hun?

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,
Have just looked on your profile and seen that you are 32. For your age, your risk is classed at 1:659. This result however, is only a risk factor, even if you had a risk of 1:5000, one person in 5000 is going to have a baby that is affected. To give you the result in a different way, 1:60 works out at about 97.5% that your baby is not affected. When they see you at the hospital, they will offer you either an amniocentesis or cvs testing. Both of these carry a small risk of miscarriage. This test will test for lots of chromosomal abnormalities, and give you a definite answer. If this comes back as positive, you will be offered the option to terminate the pregnancy. You need to have a think before deciding , whether you would act if the test was positive. If you wouldn't, then the question is how much do you need to know? Is it worth the risk of having the test, and possibly miscarrying, whether or not its positive or negative. 
They will go through all this in more detail with you, but if you need anything more, let me know,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Cars (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for your quick reply, you definately put a better spin on it when you said that its 97.5% that nothings wrong, we never thought of that and it made us feel a bit more optimistic. I have an appointment at 2pm today so I'll let you know how I get on... Thank you!


----------

